# TV Theme Song Titles



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

Most TV shows theme songs are known simply by the title of the show. Some, however, have other titles. See if you can match the TV show to it's originally titled theme.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, I'd guess that Captain Kangaroo goes with The Toy Parade?


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Well, I'd guess that Captain Kangaroo goes with The Toy Parade?



Nope. It isn't as easy as you'd think.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 7, 2019)

I know Baretta's theme song was' Keep Your Eye On The Sparrow' because  the group Rhythm Heritage had hit single in 1976 .
I'm guessing the Andy Griffith Show theme was'Fishing Hole' because in one opening scenes of the show,we see Andy and his son Opie with their fishing poles
I'm guessing Dragnet is' D,'Street Beater', Perry Mason is C 'Danger ahead', Sanford& Son is H "Yakity Sax' don't know about the others


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> I know Baretta's theme song was' Keep Your Eye On The Sparrow' because  the group Rhythm Heritage had hit single in 1976 .
> I'm guessing the Andy Griffith Show theme was'Fishing Hole' because in one opening scenes of the show,we see Andy and his son Opie with their fishing poles
> I'm guessing Dragnet is' D,'Street Beater', Perry Mason is C 'Danger ahead', Sanford& Son is H "Yakity Sax' don't know about the others



You got "Baretta" and "The Andy Griffith Show" but missed on the others.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

We've had some correct guesses. Anyone want to take a stab at the remaining ones?


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Yakity Sax was the theme on Benny Hill  ....  Sanford and Son  was The Streetbeater,  and Leave It to Beaver had The Toy Parade.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Honeymooners ... You're My Greatest Love

(It helps when you can hear the song)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes, probably more trouble than it's worth, but I think the game would be easier and more interesting if we could click on a link to hear the tune, without anything referring to its name showing up. Not sure if that is possible.


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

What's left


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Just from the names, I'll guess.

5-J
9-C


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Correct, Sunny.

What remains


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

4 = A
10 = B


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like everyone got them.


----------

